# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angst om onbewust dingen te doen... HELP AUB

## Eleany

Hoi,

Ik heb al een tijdje te maken met diverse angststoornissen, soms gepaard met hevige onrust of paniekaanvallen.
Eerst had ik last van hypochondrie maar dat is grotendeels over.
Waar ik op dit moment het meeste angst voor heb is dat ik onbewust bepaalde dingen zou doen, voornamelijk medicijnen doorslikken, douchegel of shampoo of wasmiddel drinken etc.

Het is op dit moment zo erg dat ik bijvoorbeeld de was niet kan doen zonder dat mijn gedachten op de vrije loop gaan, douchen zonder constant speeksel uit te spuwen, of het badkamerkastje kan open doen zonder dat ik denk dat ik onbewust iets gedaan zou hebben.

Mijn vraag is: zou het kunnen dat je onbewust zulke dingen doet? Of zou je het gelijk door hebben als je bv. zeep of shampoo in je mond giet of medicijnen doorslikt (droog weliswaar want heb geen water genomen). Het is echt als ik het kastje open doen, bv. lenzen er in leg en dan me omdraai dat ik zulke gedachten heb.

Gister ook weer, dan ga ik controleren, 6 paracetamol weg maar dat kan ook van vroeger nog zijn of van mijn vriend. Niks geeft aan dat ik die genomen zou hebben maar toch blijft het in mn hoofd rondspoken... Daarnaast durf ik al een tijdje geen medicijnen meer aanraken dus bewust zou ik ze zeker niet nemen.

Help alstublieft... mijn begeleidster is nu ook op vakantie en op de doktersassistente hoef ik ook niet te rekenen want zij redeneert alleen logisch (niet genomen dus waarom bel je dan) en zegt dat alles mogelijk is... Niet echt geruststellend.

Groetjes, E.

----------


## Yv

Het lijken wel dwangmatige gedachtes naar iets wat je eigenlijk niet mag. Ik ben geen psycholoog, maar ik heb wel eens gelezen over je aandacht te verleggen op iets anders door bijvoorbeeld 10 keer in je handen te klappen of aan iets anders denken. Misschien heb je dit al geprobeerd. Weet je ook waardoor je die gedachtes hebt?

----------


## Adike

Om te voorkomen dat je gedachteloos iets inneemt kun je een moeilijke sluiting nemen. Er zijn zelfs medicijndoosjes die op een bepaalde tijd open gaan.

----------

